# Texas National Guard



## redspeckmedic

:texasflagHey fellow 2 coolers I am currently in Afghanistan at a site in the Northern part of the country in the mountainous region that will soon have lots of snow on the ground. Unfortunately there is not a PX (Store) on camp and was wanting to give these Texas boys some support. I am working on getting a few adresses together to send care packages to for the guys. Things like reading material hunting fishin magazines, and all the other good things the Good Ole boys from Texas would enjoy. I know there is alot of great 2 coolers out there that would be willing to help these boys out and extend some great Texas hospitality to our hometown boys. I will update in a few days with some addresses to sen the packages to. Let show our boys the great support they deserve. Oh by the way this currently is one of worse area's for the Taliban as we speak.


----------



## redspeckmedic

Come on 2 Cooler's we need to stand and come together to support our fellow Texas Brothers, spoke with some of them yesterday and they were excited to hear what I am trying to do for our boys.

I got an address to send things to 

Sgt. Jeremy Barrett
TX ADT 4 
FOB Ghazni
APO AE 09364

He takes care of the mail for the unit and will distirbute the packages to the unit.

One of the things that was asked for if it could be sent is snuff, they said any and all kinds they are not picky.

Lets come togehter and Support our boys...:texasflag


----------



## Fishwish

How 'bout some ideas for what to send? When I was in Viet Nam, we really appreciated coolaid to flavor the muddy creek water, but I doubt you need that! So, what would be on the top 5 or 10 list of items that are needed?


----------



## redspeckmedic

Fishwish thanks Bro, they said most of the packages that do come are just toiletries which they do appreciate but it would be nice to get drink mixes, trail mixes, beef jerky and snacks of that sort. Magazines Hunting and fishing would be great, basically these boys are appreciative of anyhting that comes thier way. They have been here 2 months and have 9 more to go and it is as we speak 22 degrees and a blue sky but the snow is on the way and then it gets miserable here, on the average 6-8 inches on the ground throughout the winter. Thanks again:texasflag


----------



## Fishwish

What kind of drink mixes would they like?


----------



## redspeckmedic

Fish,

Pretty much any type, the single mixes work the best for the guys. One pack one bottle of water, Fish these guys appreciate the support. Just want to help the guys out, I work over here as a contractor to directly the troops. I will be coming home to Texas for x-mas so it will be a trip to Wal- Mart, and the good ole Praseks smokehouse in El Campo for some goodies for the boys. Thanks again my friend.....


----------



## txgirl1722

I'm sending a package your way. God Bless you all and Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Chasin'Tail

I am currently in Southern Iraq. I have been working in Iraq helping to support the troops for the better part of the last 6 years. I want to thank all of you who have supported our troops and sent care packages over the years. I have seen first hand how your support has helped them throughout their deployment. Thanks again and I hope you hall have a safe and happy holiday season!


----------



## NewToOysterCreek

*Package on way*

Sent a care package with Jerky and 20 cans of snuff. Hope it is a little bit of home. My thanks to the men and women who stand in the gap for us.


----------



## V-Bottom

Tiger Beer


----------



## num1machinegunneroif

OOOOO I KNOW ITS COLD BRO. I WAS AT MORALES-FRAIZER AKA (NIJRAB BASE). SNOWED IT A%% OF ON US. TX.ARMY NG..


----------

